# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اقوى اقوال وحكم عن الحياة ستغير حياتك حتماً !

## نور عبدالرحمن

مجموعة جميلة جداً من اقوال وحكم عن الحياة وتحمل 4 أقسام :
القسم الأول لـ جبران خليل جبران
القسم الثاني لـ طارق السويدان
القسم الثالت لـ ابن المقفع
القسم الرابع لـ جُرجي زيدان


1- ( اقوال وحكم جبران خليل جبران عن الحياة )
نبذة عن جبران خليل جبران: 
شاعر وكاتب لبناني عربي, ولد عام 1883 وتُوفي عام 1931.


وجه أمي وجه أمتي


الأم هي كل شيء في هذه الحياة، هي التعزية في الحزن ، الرجاء فى اليأس، والقوة فى الضعف.


هناك من يتذمر لأن للورد شوكًا ، و هناك من يتفاءل لأن فوق الشوك وردة


في قلب كل شتاء ربيع يختلج ، ووراء نقاب كل ليل فجر يبتسم.


السلاحف أكثر خبرة بالطرق من الأرانب.


المتشائم لا يرى من الحياة سوى ظلها.


زرعت أوجاعي في حقل من التجلد فتحولت أفراحًا.


أشد الناس كآبة من لا يعرف سبب كآبته


البارحة ذكرى اليوم ، والغد حلمه.


ليس من يكتب بالحبر كمن يكتب بدم القلب.


لا تستطيع أن تضحك وتكون قاسيًا في وقتٍ واحد.


لم يعمل البشر بمقتضى قول القائل خير الأمور الوسط؛ لذلك تراهم يقتلون المجرمين والأنبياء. اطلع على المزيد من: اقوال وحكم عن الحياة
*********************************************
2- ( اقوال وحكم طارق السويدان عن الحياة )
نبذة عن طارق السويدان: 
داعية إسلامي عربي ولد عام 1953


الإصلاح يسبق الجهاد دومًا.


الأمم يعتريها الوجود والفناء، والتاريخ يحدثنا عن أعمار الأمم، فمنها من بقي عشرات السنين ثم اندثر وباد، فمثلًا اليونان امتد عمرها قرابة 500 عام، ثم فقدت وجودها الثقافي فابتلعتها ثقافات أخرى؛ أما الثقافة الإسلامية فقد مضى عليها قرابة 15 قرنًا وما زالت قائمة شامخة، وهي التحدي الوحيد لزعماء الغرب، فهي كالشجرة الطيبة أصلها ثابت وجذورها ضاربة في أعماق الأرض. إن الشعوب لا تفنى جسديًا وماديًا ولكنها تفنى ثقافيًا. اقوال وحكم عن الحياة والحب


زيادة رصيدك في بنك العواطف تضمن لك علاقات طويلة المدى مع الآخرين.
*********************************************
3- ( اقوال وحكم ابن المقفع عن الحياة )
نبذة عن ابن المقفع:
أبو مُحمّد عبد الله بن المقفّع الكاتب والمفكر الفارسي (106 – 142هـ) ( 724 م – 759 م )


كُمون الحقد في القلب ككمون النار في العود.


اعلم أن مالكَ لا يغني الناسَ كلهم فاخصص به أهل الحق، وأن كرامتك لا تطيقُ العامة كلها فتوَخَّ بها أهل الفضلِ، وأن قلبكَ لا يتسعُ  لكل شيء ففرغه للمُهِمّ.


اعلم أن من عدوكَ من يعملُ في هلاككَ، ومنهم من يعملُ في مصالحتكَ، ومنهم من يعملُ في البعدِ منكَ، فاعرفهم على منازلهم.


إذا أسديت جميلاً إلى إنسان فحذار أن تذكره، وإن أسدى إنسان إليك جميلاً فحذار أن تنساه.


لا يتم حسن الكلام إلا بحسن العمل, كالمريض الذي علم دواء نفسه, فإذا هو لم يتداوى به لم يغنه علمه. ( اقترحنا لك: اقوال وحكم عن الحب والحياة


اعلم أن بعضَ العطيةِ لؤمٌ، وبعضَ السلاطةِ غيمٌ، وبعض البيانِ عي، وبعض العلمِ جهلٌ؛ فإن استطعتَ ألا يكون عطاؤك جورًا، ولا بيانُكَ  هذرًا، ولا علمكَ وبالًا، فافعل.


إذا اعتذر إليكَ معتذرٌ، فتلقهُ بوجهٍ مشرقٍ وبِشرٍ ولسانٍ طلقٍ، إلا أن يكونَ ممن قطيعتهُ غنيمة. 


لا تعتذرن إلا إلى من يُحب أن يجد لكَ عذرًا، ولا تستعن إلا بمن يحب أن يظفركَ بحاجتكَ، ولا تُحدثنَ إلا من يرى حديثكَ مغنمًا، ما لم  يغلبكَ اضطرارٌ.


طالب الدنيا كشارب ماء البحر، كلما زاد شربًا ازداد عطشًا.
*********************************************
4- ( اقوال وحكم جُرجي زيدان عن الحياة )
نبذة عن جرحي زيدان:
أديب وروائي ومؤرخ وصحفي لبناني (10 جمادى الآخرة 1278 هـ / 14 ديسمبر 1861م – 27 شعبان 1332 هـ / 21 يوليو 1914م )


ليس الإحسان غذاءً ولا شرابًا ولا كساءً، بل هو مشاركة الناس في آلامهم.


هل سمعتم بأمة نالت حريتها وتخلصت من حكومة الاستبداد إلا بالسيف ؟!


ومن يؤكد لي أن هؤلاء الأحرار القائمين بطلب العدل والحرية لا يصيرون عبيدًا للظالمين غدًا.


والجمال الذي يُعبر عنه باللسان أو القلم ليس جمالًا ، بل صورة يصنعها الكاتب أو المتكلم ألفاظًا؛ أما الجمال فما أعجزك عن  وصفه وخانتك القريحة في التعبير عنه.
المصدر: اقوال وحكم عن الحياة 
*********************************************


أتمنى أن تكون أفادتكم تلك الأقوال والحكم الجميلة جدااا !
ربي ينور بصيرتكم ويسعد قلوبكم أصدقائي

----------

